# My setup



## Cleggy (Jun 12, 2016)

It is now in a nicer location but this is my current setup. I have it connected to a wifi plug which allows me to switch it on from my phone from anywhere


----------



## Kyle T (Jan 6, 2016)

Thats awesome! I didn't know such a plug existed. Nice setup too.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Cool! Looks like a coffee cellar? Or should I say espresso underground?

@Kyle T you just need to look up Wemo (other internet enabled sockets are available). Although I had one but it kept dropping off the network. Other people on the forum have had no trouble though, and Marcuswar has developed a clever little app for it. The trouble I had could possibly be my crappy Plusnet free router - might be worth another go if I upgrade my router.


----------

